# gucci



## ecp63 (Jun 6, 2007)

1966 chevelle drop top
















1993 cadi develle


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

where can i get this fabric,u think gucci style materials havr bandana related fabrics


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 27 2007, 08:43 PM~8655830
> *where can i get this fabric,u think gucci style materials havr bandana related fabrics
> 
> 
> ...


Gucci fabric + bandana pattern inserts


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

i want bandana material. who makes them? real bandana is too thin and u can see thru it


----------



## ecp63 (Jun 6, 2007)

erniescustomupholstery.com has gucci and other designer fabrics. they might be able to find what your looking for


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ecp63_@Jun 8 2007, 12:17 PM~8066519
> *1966 chevelle drop top
> 
> 
> ...


the chevelle looks good because its subtle,but the caddy isn't the nicest in my opinion.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 27 2007, 08:43 PM~8655830
> *where can i get this fabric,u think gucci style materials havr bandana related fabrics
> 
> 
> ...


fucc yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

